# Average processed meat per deer size ???



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Just wondering if there is a ruff idea of how much meat you should get out of a deer. I checked what i had for records from previous. Seemed like a bit of discrepancy. I just did a 169lb buck and received 51 lbs of processed meat. I did remove the tenderloins inside the rib cage prior to dropping it off. My 218lb buck, again with the tenderloins removed was 98 lbs of processed meat. Both deer from the thumb area. Then a 132 lb doe I got 48 lbs.


----------



## SWAT Hunter (Sep 22, 2011)

You have to consider blood shot damage too. I had a 3 1/2 yr doe give me around 60 lbs and it had a wasted shoulder. But I did get some smoked sausage too and they take more then you get back for some reason

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

good point but all these that I have #'s to compare were all nice with only rib damage. Any good processors in the Ubly area as well?


----------



## smoob2010 (Jan 19, 2011)

alot of people go to maurers up there...idk if youve ever tried there!


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

I think rule of thumb was 50% meat to hanging weight with bone in. I do my own ,d-bone and trim ALL fat ,silver skin ,blood shot and rib meat (which I process into dog food)I'm close to 25% meat to hanging weight.

Takes me all day to process but I know It's mine and how I prefer it done.

Jerky and sausage will lose more moisture and weight after processing


----------



## RoadDog (Mar 13, 2011)

PLUMMER47 said:


> good point but all these that I have #'s to compare were all nice with only rib damage. Any good processors in the Ubly area as well?


I can highly recommend Maurer Meat Processor on, 4075 Purdy Rd, _Ubly_, _MI_. Tel: 989-658-8185. Family owned and they do great work.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

hillbillie said:


> I do my own ,d-bone and trim ALL fat ,silver skin ,blood shot and rib meat (which I process into dog food)I'm close to 25% meat to hanging weight.


thats right about what i noticed too. the last 5 i have done myself have been right about 30% hanging weight.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I use a formula that works pretty good which is 50% of the hanging weight and subtract 20 pounds and you will be very close for an average deer mabey 130 pounds. A larger deer I subtract 30 pounds. That is pure meat not hamburger or sausage.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks, so my #'s aren't off. I tried to goto Maurer's but they were closed when I went there on that horribly hot weekend we had couple weeks ago. I had a hard time keeping the flies off , so I cut my hunt short and tried taking it in. There was another place in Minden I called but they too were closed.


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)

Doing our own, we seem to average about 1/3 of dressed weight. Slightly less if the shot did some damage.


----------



## chubbychaser1 (Jun 8, 2009)

KalamazooKid said:


> Doing our own, we seem to average about 1/3 of dressed weight. Slightly less if the shot did some damage.


The 1/3 ratio is pretty consistant with fish also. Well, atleast Walleye.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

KalamazooKid said:


> Doing our own, we seem to average about 1/3 of dressed weight. Slightly less if the shot did some damage.


That's about what I expect as well.


----------



## Lugian (Aug 19, 2007)

I've kept track for years and between 30-40 percent boneless meat is the average of the ones I've done. Shoulder shoot one and its less, hind quarter shoot one and its way less. I used to chuckle when someone would pay $65 for a button buck shot through both shoulders. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I always weigh the meat I get back from my processor, out of curiousity. Average is around 45 - 50 lbs (no bone's or fat).


----------



## anon12192013aazz (Dec 10, 2010)

PLUMMER47 said:


> Just wondering if there is a ruff idea of how much meat you should get out of a deer. I checked what i had for records from previous. Seemed like a bit of discrepancy. I just did a *169lb buck and received 51 lbs* of processed meat. I did remove the tenderloins inside the rib cage prior to dropping it off. My 218lb buck, again with the tenderloins removed was 98 lbs of processed meat. Both deer from the thumb area. Then a *132 lb doe I got 48 lbs*.


You got 3# less meat from a deer that had a hanging weight that was 37# less. Unless there was something different about the buck that was shot or the way the two deer were processed, you've discovered a true discrepancy. 

This is why I now process all of my own venison. Maybe you got ripped off on that buck, maybe you didn't...when you do it yourself, you never have to wonder. It's not difficult, expensive or terribly time-consuming. I don't know many people who learn to process their own and then go back to paying for it.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I got this from a butcher/processer years ago and have found it to be quite accurate.

"FOOL PROOF SYSTEM" 
for 
FINDING OUT HOW MUCH YOUR DEER WEIGHS

ACURATE MEASUREMENT to WEIGHT RATIO OF DEER;

*Measure around the deer behind the front legs to find the girth.

*GIRTH	LIVE WEIGHT	GUTTED	EDIBLE
20	49	32	23
22	56	38	26
24	65	45	30
26	74	53	34
28	85	62	38
30	97	73	44
32	111	85	50
34	127	99	57
36	145	114	65
38	166	132	74
40	191	153	85
42	218	177	97
44	250	204	110
46	286	234	120​


----------



## 7MM Magnum (Sep 10, 2003)

PLUMMER47 said:


> Thanks, so my #'s aren't off. I tried to goto Maurer's but they were closed when I went there on that horribly hot weekend we had couple weeks ago. I had a hard time keeping the flies off , so I cut my hunt short and tried taking it in. There was another place in Minden I called but they too were closed.


I also process my own however,.. regarding your flies issue if your having a problem with them just use some black pepper on the exposed meat, We do this elk hunting out west and the flies don't like the pepper at all,.. might be worth the try.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Thank you for posting the weight estimate chart.
I re-formatted it here for those that may want to print out a handy reference...
Right click, then click "print picture"...










I do question the definition of "Edible"...bones are not edible as many processors leave them in the package unless specified to be boneless.
I can't believe there are 23 lbs of "edible" meat on a 32 lb field dressed Deer.
Head, skin, fat, legs and other bones gotta weigh more than 9 lbs.
Also, as mentioned, there is inevitable and variable loss in the wound area(s)


----------

